# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  DropBox

## BAHEK

*DropBox*


*Dropbox* (читается как _Дропбо́кс_) — облачное хранилище данных, принадлежащее компании *Dropbox Inc.*, позволяющее пользователям хранить свои данные на серверах в облаке и делиться ими с другими пользователями в Интернете. Работа построена на синхронизации данных.

*+:*
- за каждого приглашенного друша добавляется по *500* Мб свободного места;
- за синхронизацию своих аков в _Facebook_-е и _Twiter_-е с _DropBox_-сом добавляется еще по *128* Мб;
- постоянно проводятся акции по увеличению места;
- можно расшаривать свои файлы и папки;
- есть клиенты под множество осей: _MacOS_, _Linux_, _Windows_;
- поддержка мобильных устройств: _iPhone_, _iPad_, _BlackBerry_, _Android_; 
- и многое другое...

*-:*
- отсутствие русского языка интерфейса (но легко разобраться);
- есть ограничение на размер загружаемых данных через браузер (не более *300* Мб), через клиент ограничений нет.
- в бесплатной версии максимально возможный объем свободного места составляет *16* Гб (первоначальный *2* Гб, остальные за приглашенных друзей и синхронизацию своих аков).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*P.S.*
Очень удобная штука, храню свои фотки, видео и файлы.

----------

